# [H-Thrall] Nightmare Asylum sucht



## Eldariona (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo WoW-Gemeinschaft !!!

Wir sind die Gilde <Nightmare Asylum> (7/7 Hc / 4/10 nHc) und suchen derzeit für unseren Raidkader noch ambitionierte und zielstrebige Spieler.

Was wir suchen:

Priest ( Shadow )
Dudu ( Feral )
Magier
Hexer
Todesritter ( Frost / Unholy )

Selbstverständlich können sich auch alle anderen Klassen bei uns bewerben die Ihre Klasse verstehen und bereits Erfahrung im aktuellen Content gesammelt haben!

Wann wir raiden:

Do: 19:30 - 22:30 Uhr (in Ausnahmefällen bis 23:00)
So: 19:30 - 22:30 Uhr (in Ausnahmefällen bis 23:00)
Di: 19:30 - 22:30 Uhr (in Ausnahmefällen bis 23:00)

Eingeladen wird bereits um 19:15, so dass wir pünktlich um 19:30 Uhr starten können! Während des Raids wird eine Pause von 5-10 Minuten gemacht.

Was wird voraussetzen:

- hohe Raidaktivität
- 100% Einsatz
- Gearscore > 650
- Pünktlichkeit
- Headset mit Mikrofon
- Kritikfähigkeit
- Wiperesistenz
- Ehrgeiz
- Zielstrebigkeit
- Klassenverständis

Was wir Euch bieten:

- angenehmes und aktives Gildenklima
- erfahrene Spieler
- hohe Aktivität der Raid-und Gildenleitung
- ehrliche und offene Rückmeldungen

Interesse? Dann meldet Euch direkt bei uns oder schaut auf unserer Gildenhomepage!

Homepage
http://gildenforum.nightmare-asylum.eu

Battletag:
Mordok#2395

Battletag:
Otron#2301


----------

